# a day in the life of a 8 week Viszla puppy



## valytiby (Nov 14, 2017)

I am wondering what is the typical day in the life of a Viszla 8 week old puppy- how long in a crate, how long outside in November, how long play in the house, how long .....everything. My puppy chews on everything, especially on our hand and feet- if allowed (but he is not). We have a good sized backyard- when he goes out we can barely catch him (should he be on a leash at all times?), we try to cuddle and are faced with his sharp teeth, and of course the zoomies (2 or 3 times a day) and sharkies- nightime is better- he cries two times but we take him out 1 time to pee. He took over the livingroom and kitchen and everytime we get close to him he bites instead of licking. When he's got the sharkies, I would like to put him in his crate- he won't go in by himself- shall I put him there? Please, advise


----------



## Kaia’sPerson (Oct 31, 2017)

It gets better. Kaia is almost 16 weeks and the first couple of weeks were a huge adjustment for her and our family. She was nipping at my two young daughters during playtime and when she got super excited. The girls were very firm with her, told her off loudly and turned their backs when she was in her crazy mode. Sometimes we have put her in her crate to calm down (with a blanket covering). Exercise is the only thing that guarantees her calmness in the evenings. She still has her zoomies every now and again but has mellowed out such a lot. We found that the trick was not to let the playtime escalate to where she is completely crazy.


----------



## valytiby (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply. I feel the same way- we've been having Bruno for almost a week and I can see the big difference in his behaviour. He still wants to nip if allowed but we say in a firm voice- no and redirect with a toy. He started digging holes in our backyard and runs like crazy when outside. I tried to put him on a leash to walk a bit at the front of the house- I wasn't very successful. We'll try again


----------

